# Craziest Thing You've Ever Seen In the Subway



## chair (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure everyone else will have some awesome Subway stories, I saw a guy run up the side of a train while it was taking off, and backflip off of it.  Craziest thing I've ever seen... Anyone else have some good subway stories?


----------



## Constellations (Jul 9, 2008)

I saw a guy who was running around with a garbage can over his head, garbage was pouring out with each step he took, that shit was hilarious


----------



## rachamim18 (Jul 25, 2008)

Too many things to mention but what coems to mind is perhaps the most recent strange thing and that was the black teens who play the book box, then do crazy flips through the car as it is moving and flip over one another.

The funniest thing would have to be that poor Puerto Rican junkie girl and her older black b/f. He lies an army blanket out on the floor of the car, and plays the blanket like a bongo drum while they both chant, "It ain't no joke, I'm broke" over and over and then expect to get donations. The saddest thing is that one day she sowed up in the methadone clinic I used to attend and I had to interact with her with a straight face. 

The most aggravating thing is the fake black nuns at the Grand Central and also the E51st St 4,5,6 station. People throw dollars at them all day long. When I used to work digging subway tunnels and have to pass those heifers after a long niht digging I used to really have to control myself.They are all the wives of one man, who is doing life without parole for viscious rape/murders committed with one of his many sons. You really have to love NYC.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2008)

Never been on the NY subway, but on the Paris subway, it was the gypsies: the little kid comes up and gets in your face playing the violin, and the daddy follows behind with cap in hand.

Here on our subway, it was the crazy black woman who started talking to me, then took my hand and started stroking my palm. You can also see fare evaders being tasered by the transit police if you're lucky, but I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 25, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Paris subway, it was the gypsies:



On the Metro, I saw a very fat old lady crouching on her haunches on the platform, holding several full plastic bags in each hand.

She then stands up, crab walks two places to the left, and crouches down again, leaving, in her former spot, a massive 18-wheeler turd.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 25, 2008)

chair said:


> I saw a guy run up the side of a train *while it was taking off*, and backflip off of it.  Craziest thing I've ever seen...



I'd have been more surprised by the flying train than the backflip guy!


----------



## qoidjgf (Jul 25, 2008)

1am.
sitting right across me, there's some guy wearing shades reading newspapers.
didn't notice at first, but then i saw his cock was hanging out too.
i mean, why?


----------



## rachamim18 (Jul 27, 2008)

Canuck: The Roma (so called Gypsies) are horrendous here as well. Tbhere is one clan, very dark skinned, whose women of all ages use fake leg braces and crutches, turn their feet to off angles and sit on stoops beggin in MidTown. Then at dusk they get picke dup at St. Pat's in a huge van. They rack up cash like crazy. They only come seasonally in winter. I also have to wade through Fortune Tellers in every neighbourhood but then that is everywhere. 

I try to be fair because they face so much prejudice but I have little patience for scammers.


----------



## OmpaLolly (Aug 6, 2008)

I always see the crazy drunks and musicians and they play some weird things but sometimes they are actually pretty good... I actually saw a show on MSG last Sunday night i think around 8 o'clock called NYC Soundtracks it was pretty interesting...


----------



## The Straw (Aug 13, 2008)

This isn't on a subway, but it's a tradition here once a year.....



http://www.moonamtrak.org/


----------



## BlackSpecs (Aug 13, 2008)

When it comes to NY Subway musicians , guys like him win hands down !!!! :


----------



## treefrog (Aug 13, 2008)

On the Metro once, I saw the end piece on a baguette between the rails. It moved and out poppped a little mouse! It was eating all the bread inside, and using the crust like a little cute hermit crab type thing


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 13, 2008)

My drive to works gets a bit strange.  

I pass a break dancer at the first major intersection.  He must dance there for hours every morning.  No one else can hear the music except him, but he's having a good time.  

Then, I pass the guy in the chicken suit advertising for the payday loan place.  I sometimes wonder if someone who couldn't pay up on their loan is pressed into doing this. 

This is sometimes followed by the churchy folks who hang out on the last major intersection with a 20 ft cross yelling "Homos!  You're all Going to HELL!!!"  

<sigh>


----------



## clint999 (Sep 6, 2008)

_Never been on the NY subway, but on the Paris subway, it was the gypsies: the little kid comes up and gets in your face playing the violin, and the daddy follows behind with cap in hand.

Here on our subway, it was the crazy black woman who started talking to me, then took my hand and started stroking my palm. You can also see fare evaders being tasered by the transit police if you're lucky, but I haven't seen that yet._


----------



## Maggot (Sep 6, 2008)

clint999 said:


> _Never been on the NY subway, but on the Paris subway, it was the gypsies: the little kid comes up and gets in your face playing the violin, and the daddy follows behind with cap in hand.
> 
> Here on our subway, it was the crazy black woman who started talking to me, then took my hand and started stroking my palm. You can also see fare evaders being tasered by the transit police if you're lucky, but I haven't seen that yet._


Strange, that's excatly what happened to Johnny Canuck.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 20, 2008)

rachamim18 said:


> Too many things to mention but what coems to mind is perhaps the most recent strange thing and that was the black teens who play the book box, then do crazy flips through the car as it is moving and flip over one another.



I think I saw the same kids the other week on the F Train. They were absolutely amazing. Made my day.


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2008)

The NYC subway has always struck me as a little less bonkers than London's, but this has to be one of the oddest things I've seen on a Metro train (in Paris) - a whole puppet show:







Mind you, this was a little odd too on the tube:


----------



## miss direct (Sep 21, 2008)

I rode the subway last night in the pitch black..it was like a ride at the fair, but was a bit scary on my own at night.


----------



## D (Sep 22, 2008)

miss direct said:


> I rode the subway last night in the pitch black..it was like a ride at the fair, but was a bit scary on my own at night.



no electricity in the whole train or just your car?


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 22, 2008)

chair said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone else will have some awesome Subway stories, I saw a guy run up the side of a train while it was taking off, and backflip off of it.  Craziest thing I've ever seen... Anyone else have some good subway stories?



we don't have a subway in Detroit.  GM, Ford and Chrysler never let any mass transit develop...

so i can't say


----------



## Jonti (Sep 22, 2008)

That's terrible! Those guys must hate competition 

One of the things I like about London is that you don't really need a car to get about the place.  And one of the things I like about the 'net is that it makes it really easy to figure out how to do it: there's websites that tell you how to use the buses/tubes/trains/trams/whatever to get where you want to go. Here's one of them. Looks pretty damn useful, eh?

I understand other european cities are even better mind -- not trying to big up bilghty here or anything.


----------



## xes (Sep 22, 2008)

The Straw said:


> This isn't on a subway, but it's a tradition here once a year.....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moonamtrak.org/




arsetastic!


----------



## xes (Sep 22, 2008)

lest us not we forget the circle line parties 


but that's in the UK,I forgot I was in the US forum.


----------



## D (Sep 22, 2008)

xes said:


> lest us not we forget the circle line parties
> 
> 
> but that's in the UK,I forgot I was in the US forum.



There have been parties on the subway here as well as various actions by Improv Everywhere (birthday parties on the train, bunches of people riding in just the top half of their clothes and their pants and shoes, etc ).

In San Francisco/Oakland I photographed a wedding that was on the BART train.  Sadly, it wasn't a legal wedding.


----------



## D (Sep 22, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> we don't have a subway in Detroit.  GM, Ford and Chrysler never let any mass transit develop...
> 
> so i can't say



Don't forget the invaluable People Mover.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 22, 2008)

D said:


> Don't forget the invaluable People Mover.


----------



## Biglittlefish (Sep 22, 2008)

Was waiting on a delayed tube with a mate who was in London for the first time. We were at the end of the platform at tcr and when the train eventually came the drivers little door popped open, he stuck his head out, asked how long we'd been there, explained the delay, apologized and when on his way. My mate left feeling London was a very friendly place.


----------



## Detroit City (Sep 22, 2008)

wait a minute, i actually did see something crazy on the Atlanta subway.

It was actually clean, quiet, comfortable and had no freaks on board.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 22, 2008)

Detroit City said:


> wait a minute, i actually did see something crazy on the Atlanta subway.
> 
> It was actually clean, quiet, comfortable and had no freaks on board.



Shocking!


----------

